# Advice for a newbie, fly fishing from pedal kayak



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

Bring a Towel. Get it wet. Lay it over the pedals and stuff. That will help somewhat. I know a lot of people that fly fish from Kayaks and have success, but to me its not the best platform.


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

I hear ya'. I had a Hobie that did okay in deeper water but was a huge struggle fly-fishing the flats. I eventually sold it (for a good price I might add, they hold their value) and went to a kayak that I could stand up in and cast...huge difference in both sighting redfish and making a decent cast. The mirage drive is effective but takes up all the room and is not well suited for shallow water.


----------



## Sam K (Apr 24, 2020)

GladesFlyFishing said:


> Bring a Towel. Get it wet. Lay it over the pedals and stuff. That will help somewhat. I know a lot of people that fly fish from Kayaks and have success, but to me its not the best platform.


Thanks for the towel idea. I’ve seen people talk about putting it on snags on a gheenoe or skiff but hadn’t thought of it for this. 



flyslinger said:


> I hear ya'. I had a Hobie that did okay in deeper water but was a huge struggle fly-fishing the flats. I eventually sold it (for a good price I might add, they hold their value) and went to a kayak that I could stand up in and cast...huge difference in both sighting redfish and making a decent cast. The mirage drive is effective but takes up all the room and is not well suited for shallow water.


For sure. I love using it to fish oyster bars and spartina lines on the nature coast at high tide. I can just quietly maneuver along and work the area very effectively. But when I take it out in mosquito lagoon I do a lot of standing and using my paddle to pole, which gets tough when it’s windy. I find without an elevated platform (just standing on kayak deck) the fish see me before I see them in the ML. Could be the yak or just my inexperience. 

Thanks for your input, glad to know it’s not just me! 

I plan on building a super basic Lt25 in a year or so with just a platform and pole. Hoping to sell my hobies for what I paid for them.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I previously owned an Outback. I tried Flyfishing out of it but gave up. It was a big headache. I did have limited success kneeling on a boat cushion. Still....spinning gear is the way to go with a kayak.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

When fishing from my Hobie Quest I typically find a flat to wade fish to use the whippy stick staking out kayak with 6’ stake out pole, otherwise I’m trolling spinning gear while paddling as learned from Jerry McBride (former FS writer) or spin/bait casting at targeted fish. Works well for me.

BTW no need to fear shallow with Hobie‘s new kick-up fins.


----------



## Sam K (Apr 24, 2020)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> When fishing from my Hobie Quest I typically find a flat to wade fish to use the whippy stick staking out kayak with 6’ stake out pole, otherwise I’m trolling spinning gear while paddling as learned from Jerry McBride (former FS writer) or spin/bait casting at targeted fish. Works well for me.
> 
> BTW no need to fear shallow with Hobie‘s new kick-up fins.


I think I’ll stick to wading. It’s a bit tough in the ML with the muddy bottom but I’m sure I can find some areas. And those kick up fins are sweet. I bought my compass new as the past model year because they were selling them off 500 dollars cheaper, but there are days I wish I had them


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

You need flats snowshoes for that mud....Lol


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

I fly fish from a regular SOT kayak - not a Hobie. I don’t stand up. I use an 8Wt but I overline it with an intermediate line. Fly casting is hard while sitting down and the heavier line makes casting easier. I have had good luck with black and purple redfish worm flies. I also use this line to cast gurglers for trout and it has worked out nicely. I think I can approach fish more silently than if I was on a skiff.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I have had success flyfishing out of a hobie angler. It is a skinnier boat than the outback and easier and faster to pedal. The key for me is to not let my line get back near the rudder. If it does catch the rudder I flip the rudder up and it usually clears. As for line management in the kayak I have not had a problem stripping back but I use either intermediate or sink tip lines. If I want to stand I have outrigger blow ups. I only use one on the side I plan not casting on. My biggest issue with hobie is their weight and difficulty putting on my truck. I use kayak wheels when close to home. Frankly I prefer a canoe.


----------



## spottedtail (Nov 5, 2013)

i fish from an ocean kayak drifter in mosquito lagoon. you want SHALLOW water while sitting or you cannot see the fish. i like the haulover canal gauge at 0.5 or less.

i get quite a few bites with the leader in the rod. with the dirty water these days they don't even know you're there


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sam K said:


> Any tips on fly fishing out of a pedal kayak?


Don't.

Alternatively, leave the cheaters at home and use a paddle or a small push pole.


----------



## Sam K (Apr 24, 2020)

Lol Im actually building a skiff in my garage as I write this. Gave up on the plastic boats and cheaters. Will post a build thread if it’s successful.


----------



## Sam K (Apr 24, 2020)

I will miss the pedals for sure! It’s like having a trolling motor that never breaks.


----------



## Sam K (Apr 24, 2020)

Since I started this thread I’ve had quite a bit of success on fly wading the islands and bars on the nature coast. When the skiff is done I’ll still do a lot of that I think when solo.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I still really like to get out and wade when I'm runing solo. Poling and fly fishing solo is a circus, rewarding but definitely a chore. I used to fish out of my old pelican kayak back in the day, it worked pretty well but it definitely wasn't a pedal drive. I think the wet towel idea would be a good bet for keeping it from tangling up with the foot pedals. Also if you have a raised seat you might try wearing a stripping basket, might be uncomfortable though depending on your build.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I've tried it in a pedal kayak, but it wasn't a fun time. My paddle based kayak (with a seat that can be raised) works for me; typically I'll wade as well. Maybe it was the pedal kayak(s) I've tried, but they were heavy, slow and unmanageable (not Hobie's). My Cuda LT is sleek, fast, light, can get me in the shallows, and easy to paddle long distances. A boat (skiff) can get me to more places faster, as well as provide a better vantage to sight and cast; but I sure do like kayaking.


----------



## Kmiles (Sep 13, 2014)

Never been a fan of pedal kayaks specifically for this reason. You're going to have to paddle. My recommendation would be to ditch the hobie and get a Jackson mayfly, Native slayer, or something else that's open and you can stand up and fish out of. The more compartments, hatches, latches, hooks, etc. there are on the kayak, the more the headache.


----------



## Sam K (Apr 24, 2020)

I made a skiff so the pedal kayaks are being sold rn, so this post is kind of obsolete lol. Finishing it next week hopefully.


----------



## Sam K (Apr 24, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Looks like a great build! I built a Barnegat Bay Sneakboat years ago that had a very similar layout. What size motor? I ran a 15hp. Yamaha and so it wasn't a real burner. Looks like you should get real skinny with great stability.


yeah it’s an original design, 15 ft by 54 inch deck beam, 48 bottom, and 165lb as seen. Boat motor and trailer will be under 500 lbs, which is intentional because my tow vehicle is my 2013 corolla lol. Will post a full build thread when she’s all pretty. Going to add a center box, poling platform, and grab bar. Thinking I may do a Suzuki 20, but any input on that decision would be greatly appreciated. I know it would absolutely fly with that motor and I probably would need trim tabs.


----------



## Sam K (Apr 24, 2020)

drafted like 2.5 inches with 2 people when we tested it, but I have to add strakes


----------



## Stownsend (Feb 14, 2019)

Ditto on the Jackson Mayfly, sold my outback and have never looked backed , my son has a Jackson Liska that he fly fishes out of


----------



## Fredrick (Sep 8, 2020)

I almost exclusively fly fish out of a yak in the summer months looking to upgrade to a skiff sometime next year . With the pedal yaks standing up and casting will give you tangles on the pedals unless you use a stripping basket or a towel casting while sitting and stripping the line right in front of your seat is your friend, I have seen some fish backwards and strip the line into their seat on the hobbies with good success. There is allot going on with kayak fly fishing as far as line management when the yak is moving and you are trying to get a cast off so I saved my pennies and bought a powerpole for my yak it was a game changer since it was one last thing I had to worry about when I was casting , I also bought a torqeedo for my yak that has been a game changer for those long hauls on the water . If you are looking for a new yak to replace the Hobie you cant go wrong with the Jackson Yupik.


----------



## Sam K (Apr 24, 2020)

jackson man said:


> I was just revisiting your post and noticed the part about the 20hp Suzuki! That may be a bit much on that hull? If you do go that route, keep us posted as to the performance numbers as well as the GPS co-ordinates in the event that she goes down. Good luck, stay safe!


Went with a 9.9 and it wants a bit more power when I have a passenger but it’s perfect for when I’m solo. 23 mph solo, 18 with a 200 lb passenger. Agreed the 20 hp would’ve been too much but I think it could handle a 15. Havnt capsized it yet despite the efforts of some very big bay boats out on the river.


----------

